# Autorità e autorevolezza



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

*Autorità e autorevolezza*

*Autorità e autorevolezza

 **di                   Thomas Homberger 
**da                   IL QUADERNONE della Via Clericetti – Primavera 1997* 
 
Vorrei affrontare il problema dell’autorità partendo da                   alcune osservazioni legate alla mia esperienza personale. Per                   trentasette anni ho insegnato, come maestro di classe prima e                   come insegnante di inglese e religione poi, nella scuola                   “Rudolf Steiner” di Zurigo. In precedenza ho insegnato in                   un’altra scuola steineriana, in Inghilterra, dove è                   iniziata la mia formazione professionale sulla base dell’antroposofia.                   Ho avuto anche la fortuna di frequentare la scuola steineriana                   di Zurigo come alunno; in quella scuola ho mandato poi i miei                   figli (otto in tutto, quattro miei e quattro in affidamento).                   Quando ero studente disapprovavo i modi di insegnamento di                   questa scuola, frequentata da esseri strani che da adulti                   facevano euritmia, un pensiero terribile per un ragazzo di                   nona. Allora ero deciso: “Non farò mai euritmia da                   adulto”.                                      

Per                   fortuna, come ogni biografia, anche la mia ha avuto un suo                   sviluppo. Così a 28 anni, dopo aver avuto esperienze in                   scuole di indirizzo più tradizionale, sono arrivato a                   domandarmi che cosa ci fosse di diverso nella mia scuola che                   mi consentisse di parlare in modo disinvolto e libero. Gli                   altri studenti mi chiedevano: “Dove prendi il coraggio per                   sostenere di fronte ai docenti punti di vista opposti ai                   loro?”.                                      
Mi                   sono chiesto anch’io da dove provenisse questa forza. Alla                   base c’è senz’altro una facoltà che ha a che fare con le                   caratteristiche individuali. Però la capacità di affrontare                   gli argomenti in modo personale, dicendo tutto quello che è                   importante pur rispettando l’opinione dell’interlocutore,                   è stata rafforzata dall’educazione ricevuta, fondata su un                   modo strano di concepire l’autorità.                                      

In                   _Scomparsa                   dell’infanzia - Ecologia delle età della vita_, Neil                   Postman sostiene che prima del Rinascimento non si può                   parlare di gioventù come di un fenomeno di rilevanza sociale,                   perché adulti e giovani conducevano più o meno la medesima                   vita. Bastava che avessero imparato a soddisfare da soli le                   esigenze primarie e i bambini venivano chiamati ad aiutare il                   padre nel suo mestiere o la madre nelle sue varie faccende:                   entravano, dunque, nella vita senza passare attraverso la                   scuola e senza che vi fosse separazione tra l’età infantile                   e quella adulta. Le cose cambiano tra il Quattro e il                   Cinquecento, quando la società sviluppa conoscenze nuove.                   Allora intorno ai bambini comincia a formarsi un mondo a sé                   stante in cui trovano spazio per esempio i giochi                   specificamente creati per bambini: un fatto nuovo perché fino                   al Medioevo esistevano solo giochi destinati a tutti, grandi e                   piccini.                                      
Nella                   nostra epoca, secondo Neil Postman, le differenze tra la vita                   dei bambini e quella degli adulti si sarebbero di nuovo                   ridotte fino quasi a scomparire (con differenze che variano da                   paese a paese). Lo studioso mette in relazione questo fenomeno                   con il diffondersi dell’informazione, divenuta così                   pervasiva da dare l’impressione che tutto sia conosciuto. Ma                   le informazioni producono effetti dannosi se non possono                   essere comprese da chi le riceve. A un adulto possiamo parlare                   dei pericoli di estinzione che corrono i leoni in Africa o                   dell’inquinamento che abbruttisce le acque di mari e fiumi.                   A un bambino no, perché non ha la capacità di comprendere le                   ragioni di questi fatti e di collegarli alle loro cause. Per                   questo certe informazioni danneggiano l’infanzia sotto il                   profilo animico.                                      

Le                   osservazioni di Postman sono state riprese da uno psicologo                   tedesco, il professor Kurrelman, il quale ritiene che dobbiamo                   accettare il fatto che i bambini siano piccoli adulti e                   parlare a loro come facciamo con i nostri coetanei. Se per                   esempio scopriamo (come risulta da una ricerca da lui                   compiuta) che il 2% dei bambini inferiori a 10 anni in                   Germania fa regolarmente uso di alcool, dobbiamo discutere con                   loro e spiegare che l’alcool fa male, magari proiettando un                   film che mostri cosa capita al cervello di un alcolizzato. Ma                   questo punto di vista non convince. Tutti i giovani sanno che                   la droga mette in pericolo lo sviluppo della personalità e la                   vita stessa. In Svizzera è persino obbligatorio parlare di                   problemi di questo genere in classe e lo si incomincia a fare                   presto perché diventa sempre più bassa l’età in cui i                   giovani iniziano a fare uso di droga e di alcool. Qual è il                   risultato? Che pur essendo informati sui danni che producono,                   i giovani non rinunciano né alle droghe né all’alcool. Tra                   sapere e potere c’è un abisso. Io mi sono reso conto che                   grazie alla mia esperienza scolastica questo abisso in me era                   meno grande di quanto fosse nei miei coetanei.                                      
Quando                   i bambini ci appaiono con aspetto di piccoli adulti dovremmo,                   in realtà, sentirci in allarme: se si comportano così, c’è                   qualcosa che non funziona. Prima del Rinascimento era naturale                   che tra infanzia ed età adulta non ci fossero differenze:                   l’intero mondo viveva nella stagione dell’infanzia. Il                   processo che ha condotto alla nostra epoca, invece, ha                   favorito lo sviluppo di un forte senso dell’individualità.                   Ognuno vive la sua vita e non ci è più molto facile                   accettare autorità a noi superiori, di natura religiosa o                   politica.                                      

Noi                   ci troviamo in una situazione contraddittoria, che ci rende                   difficile agire anche se abbiamo tante conoscenze. Di fronte                   ai grandi problemi dell’esistenza ci diciamo                   consolatoriamente: “Non c’è niente da fare”. O,                   viceversa, diciamo che bisogna cambiare tutto, la produzione                   industriale deve fermarsi, dobbiamo difendere la natura,                   eccetera, eccetera. Poi, però, non facciamo niente. L’uno e                   l’altro modo di comportarsi portano al medesimo risultato,                   l’inattività.                                      
Ora                   cerchiamo di applicare queste osservazioni alla nostra                   pedagogia. Tutti ricordano che nel 1919 Steiner fondò la                   prima scuola Waldorf a Stoccarda per i figli degli operai                   della fabbrica di sigarette Waldorf-Astoria su invito del                   direttore di quella fabbrica sensibile alle gravi questioni                   sociali dell’immediato dopoguerra. Steiner accolse                   l’invito e per preparare gli insegnanti da lui scelti tenne                   un ciclo di quattordici conferenze, poi pubblicate nei tre                   volumi di _Arte dell’Educazione_, con le quali tracciò le linee fondamentali                   della sua pedagogia. Se dobbiamo esprimerlo con una frase,                   l’antroposofia è un metodo, un cammino di autoeducazione e                   non un’enciclopedia di conoscenze strane, un sistema                   concluso che può essere appreso semplicemente studiando. Ogni                   insegnante deve compiere il suo cammino e solo mentre lo                   compie può cominciare a capire che cosa è opportuno fare. Un                   insegnante steineriano è una persona normale, come tutti gli                   altri; la sola cosa che lo differenzia da un altro insegnante                   è che egli abbia scelto di seguire da sé questa strada, in                   maniera assolutamente libera. Non si può dire a un                   insegnante: “Tu sei interessato a venire da noi a Zurigo?                   Bene! Qui c’è un libro, studialo, questo è il tuo                   cammino”. Impossibile. A un giovane insegnante interessato                   alla pedagogia steineriana si potrà dire: “Guardi, prenda                   questo libro, lo legga e poi vediamoci tra un mese”. Dopo un                   mese il giovane ritorna e dice: “Ho studiato questo libro ma                   non ho capito niente”. Benissimo, è onesto. Allora possiamo                   cominciare. Ma se cercasse di scoprire quello che deve dire                   per farmi piacere si comporterebbe in maniera sbagliata.                                      

E’                   importante che insegnanti e genitori cerchino di capire che                   cosa succede durante la biografia, ma qualche volta è                   necessario pensare che forse c’è stato qualcosa prima e                   forse ci sarà qualcosa dopo. Chi ha più di un bambino può                   vedere che ognuno comincia la sua biografia in un modo                   diverso: non ci sono due figli uguali. Nei suoi corsi Steiner                   ha mostrato che l’essere umano attraversa nella sua                   biografia individuale le stesse tappe che l’intera umanità                   ha seguito nello sviluppo della conoscenza. Sono passi che                   ognuno di noi compie, uguali per tutti. Ma li compiamo in una                   maniera diversa, perché ognuno di noi porta, all’interno di                   sé le tracce delle esperienze precedentemente vissute.                                      

2.                           Studi recenti hanno messo in discussione i criteri di                   misura del quoziente di intelligenza, affermando che ciò che                   fino ad ora abbiamo considerato come intelligenza misurabile                   con un quoziente è solo una frazione delle nostre capacità                   intellettive ed animiche. Sarebbe quindi più corretto parlare                   di _intelligenze_ (al                   plurale) anziché di _intelligenza_                   (al singolare), distinguendone alcuni tipi fondamentali:                   quella sociale, quella matematica, emotiva, di movimento.                                      
È                   bello vedere i ragazzi di temperamento collerico affrontare i                   padri per ottenere le chiavi di casa e tenerle per tutta la                   notte. Questo è un esempio di educazione emotiva che serve                   non solo al giovane, ma anche al papà. È chiaro che noi                   dobbiamo rafforzare le capacità intellettive tradizionali del                   bambino e insegnargli a risolvere i problemi di matematica e a                   valutare i fatti in base a rapporti di causa ed effetto, ma                   dobbiamo renderci conto che l’educazione richiede molto di                   più e cioè che siano sviluppate tutte le forme di                   intelligenza, compresa quella emotiva.                                      
Steiner                   in “Educazione del bambino e preparazione degli educatori”                   affronta il problema dell’autorità e afferma: «Come                   durante l’infanzia imitazione ed esempio sono le parole                   magiche dell’educazione, così per gli anni ora in questione                   diventa necessario conformarsi ad un modello e ad una autorità.                   L’autorità naturale e non imposta deve rappresentare                   l’immediato modello spirituale in base al quale il giovane                   forma la sua coscienza, le sue abitudini e le tendenze grazie                   alle quali indirizza il suo temperamento in modo regolato.                   Specialmente per questa età vale il bel detto del poeta                   secondo cui “ognuno deve scegliersi il suo eroe seguendo                   l’esempio del quale egli si affanna sulla strada                   dell’Olimpo”. Venerazione e rispetto sono le forze                   mediante le quali il corpo eterico cresce in modo giusto».                                      
Oggi                   c’è la tendenza a far entrare i bambini nella scuola molto                   presto. In Olanda si va a scuola a 4 anni. Gli uomini politici                   pensano che in tal modo essi saranno in grado di produrre                   molto prima. Ma se abbiamo chiaro il motivo dell’autorità                   noi possiamo comprendere perché questa scelta è inopportuna.                   Il bambino molto piccolo non è infatti sensibile                   all’autorità, che si forma attraverso l’esempio e                   l’imitazione.                                      
Non                   è difficile accorgersi che nei bambini, quando entrano nella                   scuola, più o meno nella fase del cambiamento dei denti, si                   va aprendo uno spazio animico e che essi cominciano a guardare                   il mondo secondo una prospettiva nuova. Vogliono per esempio                   sapere perchè c’è la nebbia e non si accontentano che si                   risponda “La nebbia è vapore”, vogliono sapere dov’è                   la pentola che ha prodotto il vapore. Se siamo capaci di                   raccontare una storia potremmo dire che l’inverno deve                   andarsene per lasciare il posto alla primavera e potremmo                   aggiungere che l’inverno è un signore molto forte e che la                   sua forza è tanto grande che con il respiro riesce a coprire                   tutta Milano. Solo quando il sole si dimostrerà ancora più                   forte lui dovrà ritirarsi in montagna e lì potrà forse                   ripararsi ancora qualche settimana.                                      

Questo                   modo di affrontare il problema è salutare perché offre al                   bambino la possibilità di dare contenuto a uno spazio animico                   che altrimenti rimarrebbe vuoto, complicando lo sviluppo della                   sua personalità. Nel bambino che entra nella scuola ci sono                   tutte queste domande: “Perché io sono tuo figlio? Perché                   il nonno ha i capelli bianchi? Perché cantano gli uccelli?”                   A queste domande bisogna rispondere in modo non                   intellettualistico. Non si può dire “non so”. Anche                   quando non sappiamo è importante offrire al bambino quel                   nutrimento animico che lui chiede. Come chi ha fame ha un buco                   allo stomaco, così il bambino ha un buco nell’anima. Chiede                   immagini e noi dobbiamo fornirgliele: se non siamo capaci di                   farlo, non possiamo insegnare nella scuola elementare. Le                   risposte che noi diamo hanno a che fare con il problema                   dell’autorità. Quando chiede perché c’è la nebbia il                   bambino sa che io so, ma lui sta attraversando una fase di                   sviluppo che noi abbiamo già superato, non è ancora entrato                   nell’età scientifica, iniziata con il Rinascimento, è                   ancora fermo a un’età precedente, nella quale l’uomo                   aveva una coscienza mitologica, non scientifica.                                      
Un                   argomento scientifico affrontato in modo astratto non può                   interessarlo, finisce anzi con il costringere l’anima a                   ritirarsi in se stessa. In realtà ogni “io” si sviluppa                   nel confronto col “tu”. È una legge fondamentale e vale                   per tutta la vita perchè lo sviluppo dell’io non finisce                   mai. Dunque, il bambino cerca con le sue numerose domande il                   rapporto con l’adulto. Più tardi, in settima classe, si può                   parlare del freddo, della condensazione. Ora noi abbiamo                   spiegato la condensazione in modo, diciamo, mitologico,                   abbiamo dato un’immagine che permette al bambino di entrare                   nel processo che avviene e l’inverno viene identificato con                   il freddo.                                      

Allora                   il bambino chiede: “Quando se ne va da noi l’inverno dove                   va?” Noi possiamo rispondere che nel mondo c’è posto per                   tutti e quando noi andiamo al mare d’estate l’inverno è                   andato da un’altra parte del mondo, dove ora i bambini                   mettono i cappelli e lì può aspettare fino a quando tornerà                   da noi. L’idea che c’è posto per tutti va al di là della                   domanda, la trascende. È un’idea falsa? Naturalmente noi                   sappiamo che la nostra civiltà non concede affatto spazio a                   tutti. Ma questa verità (propria dell’età moderna) non può                   essere ascoltata da un bambino, che si trova nella fase                   pre-scientifica (pre-moderna) del suo sviluppo. Solo in un                   secondo tempo noi gli diremo che non c’è posto per tutto ed                   è bene dirglielo al momento giusto, senza anticipare i tempi.                                      
Anche                   Gustav Jung, in _Conflitti                   dell’anima infantile_ afferma che la convinzione secondo                   la quale si deve sempre dare una spiegazione scientifica ad                   ogni domanda è sbagliata. I bambini non accettano spiegazioni                   scientifiche, hanno bisogno di spiegazioni mitologiche (è lui                   a chiamarle così). Lo sviluppo del pensiero ha bisogno della                   fantasia. Io penso che abbia ragione e che i bambini che si                   comportano da piccoli adulti hanno uno sviluppo che procede in                   modi non sani. Oggi si parla in abbondanza dei problemi                   dell’ambiente naturale, ma si dovrebbe parlare in modo                   altrettanto diffuso dei problemi legati all’ambiente animico.                   Se vivo in una città in cui l’acqua ha molti disinfettanti                   io non la do da bere al mio bambino. Prendo l’acqua                   minerale. Non diversamente, se vivo in un ambiente animico che                   presenta condizioni problematiche io ho il compito, in qualità                   di genitore e di insegnante, di dare un nutrimento animico                   sano.                                      

Se                   osserviamo i nostri bambini, possiamo vedere che essi cercano                   sempre di conoscere qual è il nostro punto di riferimento. È                   come se ci chiedessero: “Al punto in cui sei giunto tu, sei                   capace di darmi una spiegazione che mi consenta di vivere                   usando le mie forze?” Il bambino vuole conoscere la nostra                   posizione di fronte al mondo, non difendere la sua posizione.                   Per lui noi siamo un esempio, un’autorità, che lo vogliamo                   o no.                                      
Molti                   genitori ripetono di non voler essere autoritari, di rifiutare                   l’autorità, perché desiderano che il bambino cresca libero                   e indipendente. Hanno ragione. Questo è l’obiettivo a cui                   vogliamo arrivare; vogliamo che il bambino sia indipendente,                   libero e non una replica del genitore o dell’insegnante.                                      
Il                   bambino vuole che l’adulto mentre gli risponde si collochi                   dentro il problema con tutto il suo essere. Se ci limitiamo a                   dire “è vapore” non facciamo che ripetere quanto abbiamo                   letto o magari soltanto ascoltato. Se raccontiamo una storia,                   invece, entra in gioco l’io (la fantasia è più vicina                   all’io di quanto lo sia l’intelletto). Per tale ragione il                   bambino è più contento, perché ciò che desidera è appunto                   fare conoscenza con il nostro io.                                      

Ma                   nel momento in cui raccontiamo una storia, ci poniamo come                   autorità. Non possiamo dire “Che cosa pensi se io dico che                   l’inverno vuole ancora una volta manifestarsi?” Dobbiamo                   essere convinti che la storia che raccontiamo è vera e, se                   vogliamo che il bambino l’accetti, dobbiamo porgerla                   evitando che in lui sorgano domande interiori. Il bambino è                   contento se gli presentiamo un mondo che sembra chiaro, tutto                   ordinato. Ovviamente, io so che il mondo non è chiaro, ma il                   bambino ha appena iniziato a sviluppare le sue capacità di                   percepire il mondo: non potrebbe sostenere un’immagine di                   esso tutta negativa.                                      
Non                   è facile oggi tenere tranquilla una classe di 30 bambini;                   l’ambiente animico del nostro tempo non è favorevole alla                   venerazione verso il maestro o la maestra. E come la                   venerazione non può essere reclamata, così l’autorità non                   si può imporre. Come fare allora a mantenere la disciplina                   senza affidarsi alle urla? La mia esperienza mi insegna ancora                   a incominciare con una storia: “Stamattina, quando era                   ancora buio, ho sentito il canto di un uccellino che era così                   chiaro, come questo triangolo (e faccio sentire il suono di un                   triangolo)”. Tutti si mettono a guardare e a sentire più                   intensamente, con la testa che viene fuori un po’ (i bambini                   fanno così). Oppure racconto che ho una piccola fattoria con                   un piccolo cavallo e il cavallo vuole correre: “Chi vuole                   mostrare come corre un cavallo?”, domando. Naturalmente                   tutti vogliono provare. Momento di caos. Ma è necessario che                   ci siano momenti di tal genere perché poi si ritrovi la                   concentrazione necessaria. Non si può rimanere concentrati                   tutta la mattina.                                      
Per                   stabilire l’autorità è importante partire da immagini che                   abbiano la stessa intensità di una fiaba. Il grande                   psichiatra Bruno Bettelheim, in _Il                   mondo incantato_, ha affermato che in base alle sue                   ricerche si può constatare che i bambini che hanno avuto la                   fortuna di sentire raccontare tante fiabe hanno un io più                   robusto e hanno a disposizione una maggiore forza per far                   fronte agli impulsi che provengono dall’esterno o dal loro                   interno. Tutte le fiabe danno nutrimento allo spazio vuoto che                   c’è dentro i bambini e non c’è giorno in una scuola                   steineriana in cui l’insegnante non racconti una fiaba.                   L’autorità è il prodotto del rapporto che si instaura fra                   un “io” e un “tu” e un discorso per immagini è il                   mezzo migliore per creare questo rapporto. Se non ho voglia di                   offrire le immagini richiestemi e mi metto di fronte al                   televisore a guardare un film (sia pure un film per bambini),                   allora io sono un’autorità che si siede davanti al                   televisore e con questo atto dice: “Io non sono in grado di                   produrre qualche cosa per te, ma ecco qui che c’è chi può                   farlo al posto mio” e il bambino, piaccia o no, recepisce                   come atto autoritario anche questa rinuncia a esercitare                   l’autorità. Allora, siccome ha bisogno di immagini,                   accoglie quelle che provengono dalla televisione. Con la                   differenza che viene a mancargli il calore che ha il rapporto                   vivo fra un “io” e un “tu”.                                      

Una                   volta in prima classe mi è capitato di raccontare una fiaba                   russa sul regno del duca del ghiaccio. Qualche giorno dopo mi                   telefona una madre allarmata perché suo figlio si svegliava                   ogni notte parlando di neve e di ghiaccio. Io mi sono                   domandato se per caso avessi raccontato in modo troppo                   drammatico o addirittura avessi scelto una fiaba sbagliata. Il                   giorno dopo il bambino, mentre camminiamo tutti insieme, mi dà                   la mano e mi dice.”Signor Homberger, lei ha visto quel                   terribile incidente capitato in Savoia dove una casa per                   bambini è stata distrutta da una valanga?” Allora ho capito                   quello che era successo. Le immagini che entrano nella mente                   del bambino senza che vi sia attività da parte sua, rimangono                   lì non trasformate e ne influenzano l’anima, causandogli                   anche sogni spaventosi.                                      

3.                              Riprendiamo il discorso da una frase che Steiner                   pronunciò in una conferenza sull’età puberale: “Il                   giusto rapporto di autorità – egli afferma – che deve                   esistere tra maestro e bambino dal cambiamento dei denti alla                   pubertà non viene creato in nessun altro modo che non sia lo                   sforzarci di configurare l’insegnamento in modo artistico -                   figurativo; se ci riusciamo il rapporto di autorità nasce                   sicuro. Ciò che mina il rapporto di autorità è                   l’intellettualismo unilaterale”.                                      
I                   bambini che hanno avuto un’educazione di tipo                   intellettualistico non possono accettare l’autorità. Se                   invece, come genitori e insegnanti impostiamo l’educazione                   su basi artistiche, per esempio raccontando ogni sera una                   storia, allora attraverso il rapporto io - tu noi rafforziamo                   la sfera di autorità. Certo, nessuno di noi è sempre pronto                   a rispondere con immagini piene di fantasia alle esigenze del                   bambino. Se il mio nipotino mentre io sto, mettiamo,                   preparando gli spaghetti viene a chiedermi “Nonno, puoi                   raccontarmi una storia”, io rispondo: “No, adesso non                   posso, devi aspettare che prima finisca”. Lui insiste: “Ma                   non puoi?” io so che non devo cedere: “No, non posso, sono                   impegnato. Stai zitto, se no non te la racconto più tardi”.                   Questo è un esempio di autorità che funziona in quanto si                   regge sul rapporto io - tu. Quando sussiste tale rapporto, si                   può anche essere molto rigidi quando serve e dire:                   “Basta”. Né è necessario mettersi a discutere                   sull’importanza degli spaghetti e dell’atto di cibarsi. È                   sufficiente un “basta!”. Se però prometto: “Dopo che                   abbiamo finito di mangiare ti racconterò la storia”, allora                   la storia dopo mangiato devo raccontarla. Il bambino                   l’attende e io non posso deluderlo.                                      

Molti                   miei colleghi quando perdono le staffe in classe minacciano:                   “Se voi, cari bambini, continuate a chiacchierare, io me ne                   vado”. E poi non lo fanno, non se ne vanno mai.                   Comportandosi così si danneggia l’autorità. È meglio non                   minacciare punizioni troppo spesso; ma quando lo facciamo, si                   deve essere seri. Un esempio. Nona classe, in Svizzera. I                   ragazzi chiacchierano; io arrivo e loro chiacchierano. Dico:                   “Ragazzi vogliamo cominciare, alzatevi”. Sanno che quando                   li esorto ad alzarsi devono smettere di parlare; quelli, però,                   continuano a chiacchierare. Insisto: “Cari amici, ora                   basta”. Loro, niente; continuano. Aggiungo: “Guardate che                   se qualcuno chiacchiera di nuovo, io me ne vado”. Ed ecco                   che da bravi tacciono. La minaccia ha funzionato. Perché un                   anno prima loro non si sono fermati e io me ne sono andato                   davvero dicendo: “Sono nell’aula insegnanti”. Dopo dieci                   minuti sono venuti a cercarmi. Ho ritrovato la classe                   zittissima. E ho detto: “E’ molto bello che voi stiate così                   zitti, ma, guardate, ora abbiamo perso venti minuti di                   lezione; non vale la pena riprendere per gli ultimi                   venticinque minuti; è troppo tardi per quello che avrei                   dovuto fare oggi, non basta il tempo; riprenderemo giovedì                   mattina alle sette”.                                      
Io                   penso che i castighi abbiano senso se alla base c’è un                   intenso rapporto io - tu. Ciò che è importante è che il                   castigo sia il risultato dell’amore e amore non vuol dire                   concedere tutto. È necessario che nel suo sviluppo il bambino                   faccia i conti con dei limiti, ma i limiti che noi diamo ai                   bambini e ai giovani devono essere davvero necessari e non                   imposti perché fanno comodo a noi. Ogni bambino per esempio                   vuole ritardare il momento di andare a letto e per farlo trova                   i motivi più fantasiosi. Bisogna limitare tanta fantasia. Ma                   non dobbiamo mandare a letto il bambino perché vogliamo                   guardare un programma interessante alla televisione (il                   bambino ha un sesto senso che gli permette di conoscere i veri                   motivi delle nostre azioni). Dobbiamo farlo perché siamo                   consapevoli che è opportuno mantenere un ritmo e che il ritmo                   è sempre di aiuto per l’agire.                                      

Quello                   di cui è capace un bambino è il risultato del suo rapporto                   io - mondo, un rapporto che è sempre individuale. Se un                   ragazzo ha difficoltà a disegnare perché le sue forme                   vengono sempre piccole piccole e un giorno fa una forma un                   po’ più grande, allora io posso scrivere sul suo quaderno _bravissimo_, mentre sul quaderno di chi, più dotato, ha fatto bene                   al primo tentativo e poi non si è più preoccupato di                   migliorare i risultati, posso scrivere _bene_.                   Questo non vuol dire che chi è molto dotato riceve sempre una                   doccia fredda, ma a lui devo chiedere che metta nel suo lavoro                   non solo le capacità, ma anche l’impegno. Noi dobbiamo come                   educatori lavorare col presente verso il futuro e verso il                   futuro la cosa importante è sviluppare la forza della volontà,                   l’impegno.                                      
A                   mio parere noi spesso concediamo premi o impartiamo punizioni                   in maniera sbagliata. Non serve costringere un ragazzo che                   abbia dimenticato il quaderno a scrivere cento volte: “Io                   non devo dimenticare il mio quaderno”. In un momento in cui                   non sa che cosa fare si metterà a scrivere “Io non devo                   dimenticare il mio quaderno”, tiene il foglio in cartella e                   il giorno in cui ha dimenticato il quaderno dirà: “Maestro                   ho dimenticato il quaderno, ma ho già fatto il lavoro di                   castigo”.                                      
Il                   problema della punizione è sempre legato alla fantasia                   dell’educatore e posso riconoscere che la mia fantasia tante                   volte è debole e anche a me capita di sbagliare. Ciò che                   conta è comunque che alla base ci sia questo rapporto io - tu                   e dobbiamo fare in modo che il bambino senta che questo                   rapporto non può essere comunque messo in pericolo.                                      
 Se                   so trovare le immagini adatte al suo sviluppo riesco a portare                   armonia nella sua anima, anche se il mondo intorno è                   tutt’altro che armonioso. Né è necessario accentuare le                   differenze rispetto ad altri modelli di vita. Con i bambini di                   questa età non si deve puntare sulla polarità. Se i bambini                   vanno dai nonni e lì c’è la televisione, bene, vedranno la                   televisione dai nonni e da noi no. Non serve una discussione                   sulla televisione per mostrare perchè da una parte la si può                   vedere e dall’altra no. Quando arriveranno intorno ai 13-14                   anni tutto sarà diverso. Allora si dovranno spiegare i perché                   e sulle cose si potrà discutere insieme fino a mezzanotte                   senza arrivare ad un accordo: l’età dell’autorità sarà                   allora finita.
 
http://www.liberascuola-rudolfsteiner.it/autorevolezza.htm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Puoi ridurre la dimensione del carattere? E' di faticosa lettura per un testo così lungo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Questo è un tema che mi interessa e su cui ho anche molta esperienza di vita. Ho soltanto il problema di tempo e spazio - spiegare e comprendere le differenze richiede molto tempo, e lo spazio occupato delle parole è enorme.

Credo inoltre che abbiamo tutti molta esperienza in questo campo e molte cose da raccontare e dire e già ora prevedo lunghissime letture e lo scambio di concetti molto profonde. Mi chiedo solo, sarò all'altezza di seguire voi e raccontare senza imposizione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Ho letto tutto.
Non mi pare che dica nulla di originale.
Ma non capisco cosa c'entri l'autorevolezza che nasce dall'autorità insita nel rapporto asimmetrico adulto, bambino e l'autorevolezza che nasce da una relazione emotiva e credibile con l'autorità che in un luogo privato  come il forum gli amministratori hanno il diritto, e il dovere, di esercitare.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

*Persa*

Vabbe', come non detto ... non pretendo di essere capita, anzi  piu' invecchio e piu' mi piace essere incompresa  .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

E' vero che il forum è un luogo privato, ma anche no. Il solo fatto che si trova tecnicamente collocato in uno spazio di mia proprietà non fa di una cosa uno spazio di cui posso disporre deliberatamente, dal momento che ho accettato che vi siano altre persone a convivere.

"Autorità del forum" suona formale e militare. Non siamo qui  sull'attenti ... o mi sono perso qualcosa? 

Vorrei però parlare di altre cose. Il tema è troppo prezioso per essere buttato via. E' l'inizio di una nuova era. Me la sento.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' vero che il forum è un luogo privato, ma anche no. Il solo fatto che si trova tecnicamente collocato in uno spazio di mia proprietà non fa di una cosa uno spazio di cui posso disporre deliberatamente, dal momento che ho accettato che vi siano altre persone a convivere.
> 
> "Autorità del forum" suona formale e militare. Non siamo qui  sull'attenti ... o mi sono perso qualcosa?
> *
> Vorrei però parlare di altre cose. Il tema è troppo prezioso per essere buttato via. E' l'inizio di una nuova era. Me la sento*.


Sono contenta che l'articolo ti sia piaciuto  a me e' piciuto cosi tanto che l'ho conservato tra le mie cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

A me non ha rivelato nulla.
Ma è anche vero che quando spiego a qualcuno cosa i bambini sono in grado di comprendere e cosa no e le loro modalità di ragionamento e di interpretazione della realtà suscito notevole stupore.
Ma non credo che Mari' volesse parlare di psicologia infantile e di pedagogia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me non ha rivelato nulla.
> Ma è anche vero che quando spiego a qualcuno cosa i bambini sono in grado di comprendere e cosa no e le loro modalità di ragionamento e di interpretazione della realtà suscito notevole stupore.
> *Ma non credo che Mari' volesse parlare di psicologia infantile e di pedagogia.*


D'accordo. L'articolo è apparso quando si parlava in altro luogo di autorità e zacchete, è apparsa la discussione in perfetta tematica.

Però trovo che sia un incentivo per concentrarci sulle tematica e lasciar perdere un attimo l'egotrip.

L'articolo è veramente centrato sull'essenza e molto convincente, anche perché mi ha condotto con un filo di umorismo dall'inizio fino alla fine e mi ha praticamente disarmato. Sai, i dubbi sull'autorevolezza ...


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

mari, sintetizza se puoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Se interessa l'argomento è meglio approfondire gli autori citati.
In particolare Postman e Bettelheim.
In generale quello che dà autorevolezza è la coerenza.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe', come non detto ... non pretendo di essere capita, anzi  piu' invecchio e piu' mi piace essere incompresa  .


eddai..peffavore, è interessante.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Giugno 2010)

*Sei troppo intelligente, ti han detto no?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto.
> Non mi pare che dica nulla di originale.
> Ma non capisco cosa c'entri l'autorevolezza che nasce dall'autorità insita nel rapporto asimmetrico adulto, bambino e l'autorevolezza che nasce da una relazione emotiva e credibile con l'autorità che in un luogo privato come il forum gli amministratori hanno il diritto, e il dovere, di esercitare.


Dai, persa, è perfettamente in tema come fai a non capirlo?:carneval:

Qui è pieno di bimbi/e, bimbetti/e, bamboccioni che tirano la giacchetta al maestro......e poi...non si dice sempre che più si invecchia e più si torna bimbi? Beata innocenza no!??



> In generale quello che dà autorevolezza è la coerenza.


  :up:

Ps. Aggiungerei anche la trasparenza e la lealtà...:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, persa, è perfettamente in tema come fai a non capirlo?:carneval:
> 
> Qui è pieno di bimbi/e, bimbetti/e, bamboccioni che tirano la giacchetta al maestro......e poi...non si dice sempre che più si invecchia e più si torna bimbi? Beata innocenza no!??
> 
> ...


La trasparenza e la lealtà sono di base in qualsiasi rapporto.
Per i bambini che si sentono sempre presi in giro è fondamentale.
Capita che qualche bambino mi chieda "ma è vero?!" tutti gli altri si rivoltano subito "ma certo!" come per dire che se non si presuppone la sincerità e la lealtà ...allora che stiamo a far? a pettinare le bambole?
E' per questo che qui disturbano tanto i cloni. Ci sforziamo di essere indifferenti e cerchiamo di discutere nel merito delle vicende raccontate, ma se nasce il dubbio che non ci sia verità ...crolla tutto.
Anche dagli amministratori io mi aspetto sincerità non perfezione.


----------

